# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Αλλαγή σώματος καλοριφέρ με μια βάνα

## abalos

Γεια σας. Είναι το πρώτο μου ποστ και θέλω την εμπειρία σας για το πρόβλημα που έχω με το καλοριφέρ. 

Συγκεκριμένα ένα σώμα (με 5 φέτες) έχει τρυπήσει. Έχει βάνα μόνο στην  πάνω πλευρά και από κάτω δυστυχώς δεν έχει. Το χειρότερο είναι ότι βλέπω  και στην πάνω σωλήνα και στην κάτω σωλήνα που έρχονται στο καλοριφέρ να  συνεχίζουν και κάτω από το δάπεδο και προς τον επάνω όροφο.΄Επισυνάπτω 2  φωτογραφίες για να δείτε και που τρύπησε και την διακλάδωση των σωλήνων  που περιγράφω. 

Θα μπορούσατε να με συμβουλεύσετε αν γίνεται η τρύπα να επιδιορθωθεί για  να μην μπαίνω σε φασαρίες με αλλαγές καλοριφέρ? Και αν δεν  επιδιορθώνεται τι χρειάζεται να γίνει για να αλλαχθεί?

Ευχαριστώ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46526

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46527

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46528

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46529

----------


## Gregpro

Πρώτα κλείνεις τα νερά από τις κεντρικές βάνες που δίνουν στους συγκεκριμένους σωλήνες. Οι βάνες μπορεί να βρίσκονται είτε στο λεβητοστάσιο, είτε στο κλιμακοστάσιο. Ύστερα λύνεις τα δύο τρελά ρακόρ, αφήνεις το σώμα να αδειάσει σε μια λεκάνη και το παίρνεις στο χέρι. Μετά βάζεις καινούριο. Εάν θέλεις να επισκευάσεις το παλιό, ίσως να γίνεται με οξυγονοκόλληση. Όταν επανατοποθετήσεις το σώμα, οπωσδήποτε θα αλλάξεις τις δύο ελαστικές ροδέλες στα τρελά ρακόρ. Πιθανόν το κάτω ρακόρ να είναι κωνικό χωρίς ροδέλα (δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στη φωτογραφία), οπότε σφραγίζει με το σφίξιμο. Αν στάζει αφού το σφίξεις, το λύνεις πάλι και βάζεις λίγη κόλλα σπειρωμάτων. Προληπτικά, εγώ θα έβαζα κόλλα από την αρχή, για σιγουριά. (Μιλάω για κωνικό ρακόρ, αν είναι με ροδέλα δεν χρειάζεται κόλλα.)
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, το να κλείσεις τις κεντρικές βάνες ίσως να μην επαρκεί, γιατί μπορεί να σου έρθουν τα νερά του αποπάνω. Πρέπει να απομονώσεις τελείως το σώμα, κλείνοντας όλες τις απαραίτητες βάνες.

----------


## Gregpro

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ανοίγεις ένα θέμα, να μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες και όταν σου απαντάνε να εξαφανίζεσαι; Τόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρεσαι;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Πώς είναι δυνατόν να ανοίγεις ένα θέμα, να μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες και όταν σου απαντάνε να εξαφανίζεσαι; Τόσο πολύ ενδιαφέρεσαι;


Χαχα , μαθε παιδί μου μπάλα ( abalos)


Στάλθηκε από το FS8032 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

Gregpro (11-09-19)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Λέτε να πνίγηκε;

----------

Gregpro (23-09-19), mikemtb73 (23-09-19)

----------


## Gregpro

> Λέτε να πνίγηκε;


Απ'ότι φαίνεται, δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ...

----------

